# Avatar The Way of Water: Schaut den neuen Trailer hier an!



## PCGH-Redaktion (5. November 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Avatar The Way of Water: Schaut den neuen Trailer hier an!* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.


Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.


__ Zurück zum Artikel: Avatar The Way of Water: Schaut den neuen Trailer hier an!


----------



## Cybnotic (5. November 2022)

Oh mano, den  Film will ich lieber auf der Playsi Spielen


----------



## DaStash (7. November 2022)

> Avatar The Way of Water: Schaut den neuen Trailer hier an!​


Nö!

MfG


----------

